# Brrr



## billski (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2013)

JP SAYS

UPDATE:  Patrol just called in and has instructed lift maintenance to  only run the Triple Chair for upper mountain lifts along with all lower  mountain lifts, as conditions (cold temps) are unsafe at the other  summit locations.  They will re-evaluate temps later this morning.  Stay  tuned.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 23, 2013)

*Mt Washington*


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 7426



Good God that's cold!


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2013)

.the higher summits forecast for the green mountains of vermont...  .rest of tonight...clear. Lows in the mid 20s below zero. Northwest winds 15 to 30 mph. Wind chill values in the mid 50s below zero. .thursday...sunny. Highs in the lower teens below zero. Northwest winds 25 to 40 mph. Wind chill values in the mid 40s below zero.  .thursday night...clear. Lows in the lower teens below zero. Northwest winds 25 to 40 mph. Wind chill values in the mid 40s below zero.  .friday...mostly sunny in the morning...then becoming mostly cloudy. Highs in the single digits above zero. Northwest winds 15 to 30 mph...becoming west 5 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Wind chill values as low as 30 below zero in the morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2013)

[h=3]Wildcat Mountain Closed Wednesday & Thursday. Reopen Friday, January 25.[/h]For the next two days, Wednesday, January 23 & Thursday, January 24, the forecast for Wildcat Mountain is calling for bitter cold temperatures and wind chill warnings that will create unsafe conditions for our guests and employees. Because of this, Wildcat Mountain will be closed Wednesday and Thursday and plans to reopen Friday, January 25.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2013)

putting it all into perspective

15° F: New York landlords finally turn up the heat. People  in New England have the last cookout before it gets cold.
0° F: All the people in Miami die. New Englanders close  the windows.
10° below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico. The Girl  Scouts in New England are selling cookies door to door.
25° below zero: Hollywood disintegrates. People in New  England get out their winter coats.
40° below zero: Washington DC runs out of hot air. People  in New England let the dogs sleep indoors.
100° below zero: Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. New  Englanders get frustrated because they can't start their "kahs."


----------



## tentionfree (Jan 27, 2013)

the Triple Chair for upper mountain lifts along with all lower mountain lifts, as conditions are unsafe at the other summit locations. They will re-evaluate temps later this morning. Stay tuned.....!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2013)

tentionfree said:


> the Triple Chair for upper mountain lifts along with all lower mountain lifts, as conditions are unsafe at the other summit locations. They will re-evaluate temps later this morning. Stay tuned.....!!!


  Where?

Hmm.  We were skiing Jay and Stowe at minus five over the weekend.  Stowe has been detaching and storing away Gondola cars every night to prevent icing.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2013)

The wood stove got a workout this weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 30, 2013)

Still cold?


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Still cold?


In my dreams.  this is our "January thaw".  Seems to me it's groundhog day on Friday.


----------

